# Please pray



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Prayers sent. Make sure you tell her you love her.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm sending prayers right now! Lost my grandmaw in Feb. I know what your going through. It's going to be a tough road. Be strong but don't be afraid to shed a tear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers going up.


----------



## josh merritt (Jul 2, 2009)

SHES WITH THE LORD NOW! RIP GRANDMA!!!! THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS!!!!


----------

